# MGI Mechanical review course



## jroyce (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok that was strange... Guess the board didn't feel like keeping the post on there..

I purchased the mechanical review course form MGI. The course comes in three binders that you can take into the exam room (at least in PA you could). There is also several review practice tests that you can take to prepare for the exam. The mini-exam coul dbe sent to the MGI staff for grading and extra help. I did not use the MGI staff or mini-exams so Ithis aspect would transfer since it has not been used.

Here is a brief description from their website. (www.mgi.org or www.pelicense.org)

course no. 63 mechanical Engineering

Over 600 pages of instruction, sample problems and solutions,

practice mini-exams, and a full practice final exam.

Major topic headings:

Mechanical Design

Control Systems Management

Thermal and Fluid Processes

Energy Systems

Including coverage of:

Thermodynamics, structured design, kinematics and dynamics,

heat transfer, HVAC/R, engines, machine design, strength of

materials, hydraulics/pneumatics, stress analysis, vibrations,

and much more.

The books have very little if any marks in them. I did my all my work on scratch paper. I can't say this course is the only reason I passed but it definately helped me to prepare better with a wider range of practice problems. Course regularly goes for $400. Looking for $250 including shipping or best offer.

PM me or email me ([email protected]) if interested.


----------



## jroyce (Jan 7, 2008)

Make it $200 or best offer by 1/11/08

email or PM me with your offer or questions


----------



## jroyce (Jan 14, 2008)

OK how about just whatever anyone wants to give me for it? Make me an offer


----------

